# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مسألة للمدارسة لا للإفتاء ...التبان الطبي الواقي تحت ملابس الإحرام

## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
الأخوة والمشائخ الكرام
أثناء زيارتى لمكة-أسأل الله ألا يحرمنا من تكرارها-شاهدت تباناً (وهو الشورت الداخلى بالعامية المصرية-مصنوعاً من مادة معينة لا أذكرها الآن والغرض منه طبي ليمنع تسلخات الفخذين وأظن أنه اخترعه طبيب سعودى ليلبس تحت الإزار في الإحرام لوقاية من لديه إلتصاق للفخذين أو سريع الإصابة بالتسلخات لا سيما وأن الرجل يلبس ملابس الإحرام في الحج لأيام .
وهو ليس به أى خياطة بل قطعة واحدة ولكنها مفصلة على حجم الأعضاء مثل التبان القماش تماما
فأرجو من الأخوة والمشايخ الكرام مدارسة الموضوع من حيث جوازه أو عدمه
والموضوع للمدارسة الفقهية وليس الإفتاء بالجواز أو عدمه أو الدعاية للمنتج أو التشهير به .... لئلا يتحرج أحد من المشاركة .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا نقاش قديم لي في ملتقى أهل الحديث ورد  على "محمد الأمين" في تجويزه "لبس التُّبَّان للمحرم":
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=55937

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاك الله خيرًا على طرح الأمر "للمدارسة حسب"، ولكن قولك:



> وهو ليس به أى خياطة بل قطعة واحدة ولكنها مفصلة على حجم الأعضاء مثل التبان القماش تماما.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنَّ مقصود أهل العلم بالتعبير بالمخيط ليس ما خيط ضرورة بالخيوط، فلو لبس ما يعتبر ملبوسًا مفصَّلًا على الجسد لعد منه، ولأقرِّب الأمر بالقياس على المثال الذي ضربته فما يُقال في ثوب كامل أو جلابية أوقميص يصنع من قطعة واحدة من البلاستيك أوالنايلون؟ أليس جائزًا؛ بناءً على كونه ليس مخيطًا!

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ...........
>  جزاك الله خيرًا على طرح الأمر "للمدارسة حسب"، ولكن قولك:
>  أنَّ مقصود أهل العلم بالتعبير بالمخيط ليس ما خيط ضرورة بالخيوط، فلو لبس ما يعتبر ملبوسًا مفصَّلًا على الجسد لعد منه، ولأقرِّب الأمر بالقياس على المثال الذي ضربته فما يُقال في ثوب كامل أو جلابية أوقميص يصنع من قطعة واحدة من البلاستيك أوالنايلون؟ أليس جائزًا؛ بناءً على كونه ليس مخيطًا!
> [/color][/size]


نعم أخى الكريم ... أوافقك على أن المخيط هو ما فصل على قدر العضو لا المحاك بالخيط
وذكرت هذا لأخرج المحاك بالخيط من الموضوع ليتركز البحث أن هذا التبان مفصل على قدر بعض الأعضاء وهى أعلى الفخذ ومنطقة العورة المغلظة

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> نعم أخى الكريم ... أوافقك على أن المخيط هو ما فصل على قدر العضو لا المحاك بالخيط
> وذكرت هذا لأخرج المحاك بالخيط من الموضوع ليتركز البحث أن هذا التبان مفصل على قدر بعض الأعضاء وهى أعلى الفخذ ومنطقة العورة المغلظة


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. إذن سينتقل الأمر إلى طلب الدليل على التفرقة بين ما لبس على بعض العضو أوكله أو ستر به.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> بارك الله فيك.. إذن سينتقل الأمر إلى طلب الدليل على التفرقة بين ما لبس على بعض العضو أوكله أو ستر به.


وفيكم بارك..
نعم خصوصا وأن التبان يحيط بجزء من الفخذ وجزء من العضو (الذكر) وربما الألية كلها
* كذلك مسألة إضافة لما سبق...
الركبة التى يلبسها بعض الناس لوقاية الركبة فى حالة ضعف الأربطة أو تمزق الرباط الصليبي.
وكذلك الحزام الطبي للتخسيس حول البطن وما شابه على العضلة الثنائية والثلاثية للذراعين
* أرجو ألا يظن أحد أن هذا تنطع أو تعمق .

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بارك الله فيك أخى العمرى ، وبارك الله فيك أخى عدنان ن واسأل الله العلى القدير أن يجعل الحوار والمناقشة هكذا هادئة دوما ، وبلا تعصب ، وان يرزقنا اللين مع بعضنا البعض 
وأنت يا أخى العمرى دوما تتحفنا بموضوعاتك ، جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

وفيكم بارك فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور / عبد الباقي
..............
أين مشاركات الأخوة ومساهماتهم؟

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ..............
> أين مشاركات الأخوة ومساهماتهم؟


..............................  ...........

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

ننتظر مشاركات الأخوة ومساهماتهم....

----------


## عدنان البخاري

المفتي العام للمملكة العربية السعودية : *اللباس الطبي للحاج والمعتمر حرام.. وعلى المضطر الفدية :*
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أصدر سماحة المفتي العام للمملكة توضيحًا بشأن الفتوى الخاصة بمنتج يسمى (اللباس الطبي الوقائي للحاج والمعتمر) وأنه مجاز شرعًا غير ان المنتج المذكور بعد تصميمه النهائي اتضح أنه مخالف للنموذج الذي صدرت بموجبه الفتوى حيث أن (المنتج) يعد من (التبان) وهو مخيط ولا يلبس إلا في الضرورة مع وجوب الفدية على من لبسه.
وعليه صدرت الفتوى التالية من اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء بتوقيع أصحاب الفضيلة رئيس وأعضاء اللجنة .
فتوى رقم (24168) وتاريخ 24/6/1429هـ.
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبيّ بعده، وعلى آله وصحبه، وبعد: فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء على ما ورد إلى سماحة المفتي العام من فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن فهد الفريح، القاضي بوزارة العدل، والمحال إلى اللجنة من الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم (443) وتاريخ 16/3/1429هـ. وقد سأل المستفتي سؤالا ً هذا نصه: (سماحة الشيخ .. اطلعت على عمل مسمّاه: اللباس الطبي الوقائي للحاج والمعتمر، وقد كتب عليه أنه مجاز شرعاً، ومرادهم فتوى لسماحتكم وأنه لا مانع من استخدامه عند الحاجة، ولم يذكروا غير ذلك من ضابط الحاجة، وأن الفاعل له تجب عليه فدية، بل وأخذوا على ذلك براءة اختراع مما جعل الناس يتسابقون إليه، وقد أرفقت بهذا الخطاب نموذجاً منه لكي تطلعوا عليه، وتبينوا الحق في ذلك، علماً أنهم سموه غير مخيط، ولا شك أنه مخيط).
وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء أجابت بأن هذا التبان مخيط، وهو من الممنوع على المحرم الذّكر لبسه حال الإحرام، فإن وّجد ضرر يدعو المحرم الذكر إلى استعماله فلا مانع، مع الفدية وهي: صيام ثلاثة أيام، أو إطعام ستة مساكين لكل مسكين نصف صاع، أو ذبح شاة تجزئ في الأضحية، لقوله تعالى: (فمن كان منكم مريضاً أو به أذىً من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك)، ولما جاء في حديث كعب بن عجرة رضي الله عنه قال: (أتى عليّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زمن الحديبية والقمل يتناثر على وجهي، فقال: أيؤذيك هوام رأسك، قلت: نعم. قال: فأحلق وصمْ ثلاثة أيام، أو أطعم ستة مساكين، أو أنسك نسيكة) متفق عليه. وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم،،،
التوقيع / اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
نص التوضيح:
من عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن محمد آل الشيخ الى حضرة الأخ المكرم الدكتور طه بن عمر صادق الخطيب المشرف على الادارة العامة للخدمات الصحية للحج والعمرة بوزارة الصحة وفقه الله
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد:
فأشير الى السؤال الوارد منكم سابقا عن طريق معالي وزير الصحة عن:حكم اللباس الطبي الوقائي للحاج والمعتمر وما صدر منا جواباً على السؤال برقم 4194 /2 وتأريخ 21/6/1425هـ الذي جاء فيه ما نصه:(انه اذا كان الواقي المسؤول عنه حسب النموذج الوارد الينا بكتاب معاليكم رقم 93579/11 وتاريخ 1/6/1425هـ فإنه لا مانع من استعمال الشخص المحرم لهذا الواقي عند الحاجة اليه) وقد وردنا من فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن فهد الفريح القاضي بوزارة العدل رسالة ومعها نموذج للمنتج المشار اليه بعد تصميمه بصورته النهائية وبالاطلاع على النموذج اتضح انه مخالف للنموذج الذي صدرت الاجازة له بكتابنا المشار اليه اعلاه.
ومع ذلك مكتوب على غلاف هذا المنتج انه مجاز شرعاً مع نص الفتوى الصادرة منا ونظراً الى ان الاجازة صدرت بناءً على نموذج غير مخيط والنموذج الذي نُفّذ وطرح في الاسواق مخيط فان ما صممتوه اخيراً مخالف للنموذج الذي صدرت عليه الفتوى ويعد من التّبان وهو مخيط ولا يلبس الا في حالة الضرورة مع وجوب الفدية على من لبسه وهي:صيام ثلاثة ايام او اطعام ستة مساكين لكل مسكين نصف صاع او ذبح شاة تجزئ في الاضحية وقد صدرت فتوى من اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء توضح ذلك وهي برقم (24168) وتاريخ 24/6/1429هـ المرفق صورتها ويجب اثباتها على غلاف المنتج بدلاً مما اُلحق عليه سابقاً بأنه مجاز شرعاً لما يحققه هذا الايضاح من براءة ذمتكم وذمة من يستعمله، واسأل الله ان يوفقني واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه وان يعين الجميع على كل خير انه سميع قريب والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
المفتي العام للمملكة العربية السعودية
رئيس هيئة كبار العلماء وادارة البحوث العلمية والافتاء
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المصدر: http://al-madina.com/node/78928

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

اتمنى    ان تصفوا  هذا  التبان   وصف  دقيق  حتى  اتصوره

وبورك  فيكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  التبَّان هو سروال قصير جدًّا، يسمَّى عند العامَّة بالـ"كلسون"، يغطِّي العورة المغلَّظة وأجزاء من الورك.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

للرفع لقرب الحج ...

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

للرفع لقرب الحج ...

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

للرفع لقرب الحج

----------

